# how hot does turbo compressor housing get?



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

my car is apart and I forgot to get some readings off the little k03 compressor housing before I dismantled.
Can anyone tell me temperature the compressor housing(not the air inside) will reach? I have some plastic items and I need to know how close i can place them.
a t3 50trim would be best. I assume a smaller turbo would be hotter. any pressure is fine. pretty much any data anyone can provide. just be sure to add the psi and general size of turbo. thanks!
-Tim


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the compressor housing will get 3-500 i would say if not more 
for your 1.8t a gt28rs is very nice and makes good power and will run just as hot as the k03


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

wow. I found some charts of diesel's and the compressor housing surface only reaches 187 ish degrees at operating temp.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i would think it gets hotter then that since it is directly attached to the turbine housing and it can reach upards of 1000 deg


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

not to be picky but was 300-500 a reading you took or just educated guess. I agree 187 seems low. Its literally the only data I could find on google though. I am going to try and search some more tonight. I'll report my findings.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_not to be picky but was 300-500 a reading you took or just educated guess. I agree 187 seems low. Its literally the only data I could find on google though. I am going to try and search some more tonight. I'll report my findings.


Its not surprising that a diesel would be much lower, as their combustion is generally at much lower temps.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea those numbers would be my best guess.
what i can do is run a heat gun to my cold side some time tomorrow after i get done driving


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah if you could take any sort of reading that would rock! i'm kind of stranded right now and would end up just guessing on what plastic/fiber mix to use.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

300-500 sounds about right to me. I remember reading in a magazine that was testing FMIC's that were getting 300* before FMIC, and about 170*ish after FMIC.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_300-500 sounds about right to me. I remember reading in a magazine that was testing FMIC's that were getting 300* before FMIC, and about 170*ish after FMIC.

that would be air coming from the COLD side of the turbo.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

yep. I am just looking for surface temperatures/radiant heat. not worried about intake air temps.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_yep. I am just looking for surface temperatures/radiant heat. not worried about intake air temps.

well it's not uncommon to see EGTs go above 1400 degrees. So it's quite reasonable to expect the housing itself to get close to those temps.
you should coat your hot items with turbo-x from techline coatings.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

i know what your saying but i also think its safe to assumer even the turbine side of a turbocharger will never see 1400 degrees in surface temp unless the turbo was severely undersized. or the fueling was incorrect(aka, normal oem operating parameters)
i guess i am just going to have to put it together and use a thermometer myself. i don't think anything will melt but i just didn't want to be buying maf's once a week.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

I should hope the cold side never reaches 1400 considering aluminum melts at 1220 lol. I'm fairly certian the turbine housing (hot side) will normlly surpass 1600'f because the exhaust gasses inside are often 1.5 times the pressure of the intake charge. (compression makes gasses hotter). As for the cold side i,ve never has anything even come close to melting.... if its an automotive plastic you'll be safe on the cold side for sure. based on my experience as long as everything is atleast 6 inches from the hotside, its fine (as long as its fire resistant plastic which your maf housing should be).


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevermind


----------

